# secular distortions of science



## Scott (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone have any godo examples of secular distortions of science for ulterior motives that all today (even secularists) agree were distortions? I am thinking of a counter response to the church supressed Galileo story. I would like something like Stalin (arch secularists) supressed such and such. 

I seem to recall that Hitler had some weird science on races. As I recall, Hitler did not overtly claim to be secular like an open atheist like Stalin.


----------



## Vytautas (Dec 16, 2005)

A good example would be Aristotle saying that heavier objects fall faster then lighter ones. You can test this one yourself.


----------



## Peter (Dec 16, 2005)

I've heard that in the religion of Marxism the eternity of the universe was an essential dogma, probably having something to do with their eschatology of perpetual class struggle, and that scientists who opposed it were persecuted. Now even autonomous infidel science generally accepts the universe had a beginning.

Also, in a Van Til lecture on evolution he mentions a book about a group of scientists who doctored up some fossils to manufacture evidence for evolution. And also, related, in the news there's been a story about some Korean who falsely claimed to have cloned human embryos.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2005)

Piltdown Man


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 17, 2005)

While I'm not sure that this can qualify as a scientific cover-up as much as a government conspiracy type thing...either way, the ethics of learned men is atrocious in the "Tuskegee" (sp.) experiment wherein the US gov deliberately injected black servicemen with syphillis (unknown to them) just to find out what would happen.

I have heard of similar types of freakish government experiments by exposing unknowing human guinea pigs (at the hands of their own physicians) with increasing doses of radiation...but I don't recall what the name of it (the experiment) is -I believe that it took place in Rochester, NY in the middle of the last century.

Hitler's racial experiments were probably influenced in no small way by the whole eugenics movement that was prevalent in the scientific world in the early 20th century. Personally, I think there is quite a parallel between the ethics that produced the social evolutionary eugenics movement and today's mad dash into genetic engineering/cloning, etc.

I'm guessing that you've encountered someone who trusts completely the dictatates of "science" just because so-and-so is a doctor and therefore couldn't possibly be guilty of something as base as misinformation/lying or political propagandizing, etc. I've seen it more than a few times myself.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2005)

For a while Lysenko was official dogma in Communist scientific circles. I have seen a video of a Chinese biologist who managed to develop a better strain of some essential food saying, "I hate Lysenko" because Lysenko's theories basically would have crushed the development of his technique. People walked around with textbooks from Lysenko, and inserts from other people inside!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 17, 2005)

There's a relatively current National Geographic about the "Hobbits of Flores Island"...i.e. little neondrathals from Indonesia. A whole show showed them rowing prehistoric boats across the ocean. All based on a few bones. The show came out after Lord of the Rings. It was as if science was trying to get rating from the Lord of the Rings movies.



True science is repeatable and observable. Too much of modern science is neither.


----------



## gwine (Dec 17, 2005)

S Korea stem cell success 'faked'


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 17, 2005)

National Geographic retracts boast of dinosaur-to-bird 'missing link' :

http://www.worthynews.com/news-features/national-geographic-missing-link.html


----------



## gwine (Dec 24, 2005)

Update on the Korean stem cell research being faked


----------

